# Modded Eos Photos



## Chase86 (Oct 23, 2006)

*Can we start a modded Eos pic thread?*














































































































_Modified by Chase86 at 6:00 PM 5-6-2008_


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Can we start a modded Eos pic thread? (Chase86)*

This is the third or fourth attempt at a modded Eos pic thread.
I will sticky the thread for a few weeks to allow a chance to get established.
Kevin


----------



## Chase86 (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: Can we start a modded Eos pic thread? (just4fun)*

Thanks!
My dad just purchased an 08 komfort 2.0T. We have some plans for it so keep on the look out in about 2-3 weeks from now. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chase86 (Oct 23, 2006)

sneak peak... mods in progress


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: Can we start a modded Eos pic thread? (just4fun)*

TEASE!!!... White Grille?


----------



## Chase86 (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: Can we start a modded Eos pic thread? (flheat)*

black


----------



## 13LG60 (Dec 11, 2001)

Found this lovely car on cleanded.be
[quote name='castanhas_15td' date='Oct 19 2007, 01:29 PM' post='1125435']
the owner of this great car is portuguese...living in germany...i think the portuguese guys are getting nicer taste with the years don´t you think to??? 








































































[/quote]
_Modified by 1,3LG60 at 12:59 PM 5-14-2008_


_Modified by 1,3LG60 at 1:00 PM 5-14-2008_


----------



## Chase86 (Oct 23, 2006)

Damn, thats nice.


----------



## vwspeed60 (Mar 3, 2008)

Whoa, that car is gorgeous from that rear angle. Hot damn.


----------



## 13LG60 (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: (vwspeed60)*

Not too keen on the centre exhaust, a hidden would be better. Not sure if I like the wheels either.......but I think I have to buy myself a black TFSI


----------



## kpiskin (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: (1,3LG60)*

I wonder if you can actually get those wheels in the US and how much they are.


----------



## 13LG60 (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: (kpiskin)*

Couldn't find a US distributor on their website, closest is Mexico
Rines Europeos de Mexico Sa De CV
Av. Lopez Mateos Norte 559, Col Ladron de Guevara
Guadalajara Jalisco Mexico
http://www.rinesaez.com
[email protected]
http://www.aez-wheels.com/257_...38792


----------



## Chase86 (Oct 23, 2006)

almost done!


----------



## kpiskin (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: (Chase86)*

did you replace the grille or just paint it black? It kind of looks like black chrome which is very nice.


----------



## eos_turbo (May 22, 2008)

*Re: Can we start a modded Eos pic thread? (Chase86)*

A couple of mine...


----------



## 13LG60 (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: Can we start a modded Eos pic thread? (eos_turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eos_turbo* »_A couple of mine...









Are those LM's or Reps?


----------



## 13LG60 (Dec 11, 2001)

Seeeeee feber............


















_Modified by 1,3LG60 at 4:04 PM 5-22-2008_


----------



## 00noma (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: Can we start a modded Eos pic thread? (eos_turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eos_turbo* »_A couple of mine...










More pics! whats the ET of the wheels? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: Can we start a modded Eos pic thread? (eos_turbo)*

I love you grille, where did you get it? It looks more like the concept C photos.


----------



## eos_turbo (May 22, 2008)

*Re: Can we start a modded Eos pic thread? (1,3LG60)*

reps 19/8.5 45mm BBS caps http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 13LG60 (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: Can we start a modded Eos pic thread? (Chase86)*


----------



## eos_turbo (May 22, 2008)

*Re: Can we start a modded Eos pic thread? (Chase86)*

Some of my collection...


----------



## griffsmom (May 25, 2007)

*Re: Can we start a modded Eos pic thread? (eos_turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eos_turbo* »_A couple of mine...








[ 

That grill is _really _cool. Who is the manufacturer and where can one buy it?


----------



## 13LG60 (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: Can we start a modded Eos pic thread? (griffsmom)*


















_Modified by 1,3LG60 at 11:19 AM 5-23-2008_


_Modified by 1,3LG60 at 11:52 AM 3-11-2009_


----------



## 13LG60 (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: Can we start a modded Eos pic thread? (griffsmom)*

My mates ex-Eos


----------



## eos_turbo (May 22, 2008)

*Re: Can we start a modded Eos pic thread? (griffsmom)*









This grill is a custom one-off made by yours truly...I was never happy
with the front end..till now!
My inspiration:


----------



## 00noma (Mar 30, 2006)

hey Eos, do you have any more pics of your car? I love it! and how do you like your LM reps? are they nice quality?


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: Can we start a modded Eos pic thread? (eos_turbo)*

you taking custom orders?


----------



## eos_turbo (May 22, 2008)

*Re: (00noma)*

Reps are beautiful to look at, but do have minor lip clear coat issues. Very common problem with "BB5" LM reps. However, for $3k less than the authentic version this was the best choice for me, for three reasons: 1. Price 2. street use only (I will never take this car to a track) 3. difficult to get the correct offset for mk5's. The wheels seem to be as strong as any other aftermarket cast wheel and are fairly light maybe 26 lbs or so. Hope this helps!


----------



## eos_turbo (May 22, 2008)

*Re: Can we start a modded Eos pic thread? (flheat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flheat* »_you taking custom orders?

I am looking into having a few manufactured...mine is good, but not up to OEM standards in my mind.


----------



## eos_turbo (May 22, 2008)

*Re: Can we start a modded Eos pic thread? (eos_turbo)*

a couple more...








uni black Porsche script badge//


----------



## wspanic33 (Aug 19, 2005)

eos_turbo, your car is sick! It looks awesome. Way to go.


----------



## eos_turbo (May 22, 2008)

*Re: (wspanic33)*

Thanks!


----------



## eos_turbo (May 22, 2008)

*Re: Can we start a modded Eos pic thread? (Chase86)*

A few more...top up
man the mk5 guys would be calling me a "picture whore" by now


----------



## petevv (Aug 13, 2005)

*Re: Can we start a modded Eos pic thread? (eos_turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eos_turbo* »_
I am looking into having a few manufactured...mine is good, but not up to OEM standards in my mind.










I think it looks great!! The vertical bars really give it an audi appearance, but I especially like the satin finish. You've built a really nice looking car.








I've got used to it, but I always thought my grille should be silver to match the samarkands, rather than chrome.
I would be interested if you do get a few of these grilles produced!
later, pete


----------



## 00noma (Mar 30, 2006)

thanks for the heads up! i can't decide if i'll be happy with the LMs or not, I was thinking about getting a set of Volk VSxx instead


----------



## Schan (Dec 19, 2007)

Here is mine 08 EOS.


























_Modified by Schan at 7:15 PM 5-25-2008_


----------



## eos_turbo (May 22, 2008)

*Re: (Schan)*



Schan said:


> Here is mine 08 EOS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## karloseos (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: (eos_turbo)*

Its been awhile, so Ill post some recent pics.


----------



## griffsmom (May 25, 2007)

*Re: Can we start a modded Eos pic thread? (eos_turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eos_turbo* »_
I am looking into having a few manufactured...mine is good, but not up to OEM standards in my mind.









I'd be interested in finding out how muchone would cost. it really is a sweet grille!


----------



## theothereos (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: Can we start a modded Eos pic thread? (griffsmom)*

Dittio!
-dawn


----------



## Schan (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: (eos_turbo)*

Yes the 6000k is pretty good, it just like the OEM one


----------



## theothereos (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: Can we start a modded Eos pic thread? (eos_turbo)*

How did you manage the "EOS Turbo" on the trunk???
-dawn


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: Can we start a modded Eos pic thread? (eos_turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eos_turbo* »_
uni black Porsche script badge// 










The first time I looked at it, due to the reflection, I thought it said Ed's Turbo.


----------



## eos_turbo (May 22, 2008)

*Re: Can we start a modded Eos pic thread? (flheat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flheat* »_
The first time I looked at it, due to the reflection, I thought it said Ed's Turbo.


Haha! Yup that's me, Ed. That's the funniest thing I've seen all day!!








The badge is another creation of mine...I have WAY too much time on my hands


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Can we start a modded Eos pic thread? (eos_turbo)*

So.....
I had intented to sticky this post for only two or three weeks to allow it a chance to establish.
However......
It seems to be fairly popular, and there are some absolutely fantastic cars being featured here, so I'm going to leave it as a sticky thread as long as there is new content (i.e. photo's) being added on a regular basis.
Everything has been good so far but *PLEASE remember to be respectful with your opinions.* It is OK to post an honest opinion, but there is nothing to be gained by being nasty if you see a mod you don't care for.
Keep those photo's coming, I'm really enjoying this thread. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Kevin


_Modified by just4fun at 6:32 PM 5-30-2008_


----------



## golfke (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: Can we start a modded Eos pic thread? (just4fun)*

My Eos slightly modified with a Weitec kit and BBS A6 19 inch alloys
and just for fun 2 pictures together with my Golf 3 VR6.
My 2 babys :


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Can we start a modded Eos pic thread? (golfke)*

Nice. The cars look good together
Kevin


----------



## Schan (Dec 19, 2007)

Very nice wheels golfke


----------



## oliverds (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: (Schan)*

here's a nice one from last weekend:


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (oliverds)*

I sure like that shade of red on the car. Is that a factory color in the EU, or a re-paint?
Kevin


----------



## geladi GR (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: (just4fun)*

I bet it's a repaint since there is not any such choice for a factory paint. The only "reds" available in EU are Paprika Red and Samoa Red. I have to admit though that the result is really nice!!! Nice car!


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: (geladi GR)*

I would miss not having the VW emblem to open my trunk with.


----------



## 00noma (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: Can we start a modded Eos pic thread? (golfke)*

wow! gorgeous! any more pictures of it, or say some with the top down?


----------



## theothereos (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: Can we start a modded Eos pic thread? (eos_turbo)*

Love the script!
Totally impressed you did that solo.


----------



## 00noma (Mar 30, 2006)

more pics of the white eos on bbs rs861s!! top down plz


----------



## eos_turbo (May 22, 2008)

*Re: Can we start a modded Eos pic thread? (golfke)*









Beautiful!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eos_turbo (May 22, 2008)

*Re: Can we start a modded Eos pic thread? (theothereos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theothereos* »_Love the script!
Totally impressed you did that solo.









Hey thanks!


----------



## theothereos (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: Can we start a modded Eos pic thread? (eos_turbo)*

If you ever get the urge to make another one, please let me know. 
SERIOUSLY!


----------



## Bmeister (Jun 23, 2008)

Wow, these modified Eos rides are outstanding. I'm looking for a new "fun" ride with some performance potential and didn't consider the Eos until I saw this thread. Well done...all of you!
My biggest question now is lowering and exhaust options and mild rear spoiler (wing) sources. Do any of you with what looks to be around a 2"+ drop and 18"-19" wheels have any rubbing issues?


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (Bmeister)*

Activity has slowed down on this thread, I have removed it's status as a sticky thread.
Kevin


----------



## PMSG (Dec 13, 1999)

*Re: (Chase86) Your black grille....*

Where did you get the black grille? Is that available commercially, or did you paint the stock grille? I like the look. Well done.


_Modified by PMSG at 10:39 PM 6-23-2008_


----------



## Dextrose (Apr 11, 2001)

*Re:*



























_Modified by Dextrose at 10:49 AM 6-30-2008_


----------



## 54VeeDub (Aug 9, 2003)

anyone have modded some mk5 Jetta inner rearlights into their Eos? 'cause somebody did the Eos -> Jetta mod and that looked good and original... I know for sure the Jetta -> Eos mod will look fabulous!!


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Dextrose)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dextrose* »_ 










My favorite front end treatment, I always thought the Eos had too big of headlights. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I am not crazy about the color, but also like the chrome removal as well.


----------



## 13LG60 (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: Can we start a modded Eos pic thread? (Chase86)*


----------



## dogdrive (Oct 19, 2005)

*Re: Can we start a modded Eos pic thread? (1,3LG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1,3LG60* »_

























http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## phil.be (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: Can we start a modded Eos pic thread? (dogdrive)*


----------



## Wobblenuts (Feb 5, 2007)

Man I really want to get rid of my mkv and get an eos.


----------



## aflaedge (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Can we start a modded Eos pic thread? (phil.be)*

That black EOS is amazing! I think I will look into moving my tags down to the grill. It is just too bad that The holder put holes in the chrome.
BTW, has anybody tried to replicate the wheel ratio on the debut eos? I think it was 18 or 19's in the front and 20's in the back.


----------



## SoCalMan (May 21, 2007)

*Re: Can we start a modded Eos pic thread? (aflaedge)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aflaedge* »_That black EOS is amazing! I think I will look into moving my tags down to the grill. It is just too bad that The holder put holes in the chrome.


I read somewhere you can get screws with chrome heads if you want to move your plate.
I've not looked for them, but if you find them and move your plate, please let us know and tell us how you re-fastened the plate when you lowered it.


----------



## eos_turbo (May 22, 2008)

*Re: Can we start a modded Eos pic thread? (phil.be)*



phil.be
[IMG said:


> http://img409.imageshack.us/img409/1786/08060801501xx2.jpg[/IMG]


Oh my! I seem to have found my twin across the pond!


----------



## eos_turbo (May 22, 2008)

*Re: Can we start a modded Eos pic thread? (eos_turbo)*

A quick pic of mine today. The EOS found a friend!



















_Modified by eos_turbo at 9:18 PM 7-20-2008_


----------



## walkert (Jun 10, 2008)

Anyone yet move the plate to the grill? I wanted to know what they did to secure it.


----------



## eos_turbo (May 22, 2008)

*Re: (walkert)*


_Quote, originally posted by *walkert* »_Anyone yet move the plate to the grill? I wanted to know what they did to secure it.


Just use black cable ties (zip ties) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## aflaedge (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Can we start a modded Eos pic thread? (SoCalMan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoCalMan* »_
I read somewhere you can get screws with chrome heads if you want to move your plate.
I've not looked for them, but if you find them and move your plate, please let us know and tell us how you re-fastened the plate when you lowered it. 

You can get those caps off http://www.ecstuning.com. Here is the link for more info http://www.ecstuning.com/stage...=6869


----------



## goingbacktoVW (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: Can we start a modded Eos pic thread? (aflaedge)*


----------



## walkert (Jun 10, 2008)

*Re: Can we start a modded Eos pic thread? (just4fun)*

Hey all. I am in the process of doing my mods, but thought I'd do a few pics to show what I got so far (not a lot -but takes time).


----------



## barchetta68 (Jun 4, 2008)

Hi Guys
Well I have had my coilovers fitted along with Red Samco hoses and a Forge recirculating valve.
I have also had ultra bright bulbs fitted.
They could not fit the carbon engine cover as it was not compatabile with the Carbonio air intake. I am going to take my engine cover to a specialist and have a custom one made.
Next on the list are some 19" rims, im going for BBS and 235/35/19 tyres, im going to follow that up with the ABT boot spoiler. I cant make my mind up on the exhaust, either ABT or go for a custom power flow. Anyone got any ideas?
To finish im going for a window tint. I then may go back to the engine and go further.









































I hope you like what ive done so far.
Regards
Rob


_Modified by barchetta68 at 12:22 PM 7-26-2008_


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (barchetta68)*

I like http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Kevin


----------



## geladi GR (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: (barchetta68)*

Really nice car!! I generally don't like too many mods but I definitely like yours!!


----------



## VeeUU (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: Can we start a modded Eos pic thread? (goingbacktoVW)*

Going back to VW,
Did you have your wheels painted to match or just pick a set that was a close?


----------



## walkert (Jun 10, 2008)

*Re: Can we start a modded Eos pic thread? (just4fun)*

Okay, 
I want to customize my EOS, but really do not want to void my warranty on the engine. I thought about lowering the EOS, but it rides so smooth I decided against it. 
Anyone have other suggestions that will NOT void the warranty that I can add to my EOS.
1. SmartTop module
2. Body Kit (Looking at the Rieger kit)


----------



## kpiskin (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: Can we start a modded Eos pic thread? (walkert)*

Most people comment on how well the car rides AFTER installing H&R Sport Springs. It still lowers the car about 1.25" but doesn't change ride quality much while stiffens things up in the corners.


----------



## ashbinder (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: Can we start a modded Eos pic thread? (kpiskin)*

At Kevin's suggestion, I'm going to throw these in the proper thread.


----------



## pacemaker1000 (Apr 28, 2007)

here are a couple of pics of a very slight mod to the front grille


----------



## Randazzle (Aug 7, 2008)

*Re: Can we start a modded Eos pic thread? (just4fun)*

Does anyone know what wheels those are on the Caractere Eos?


----------



## Randazzle (Aug 7, 2008)

*Re: (pacemaker1000)*

Did you do the mods yourself? I just picked up my Eos today! I eager to start some mods!


----------



## pacemaker1000 (Apr 28, 2007)

*Re: (Randazzle)*

yes!
£15 chrome strips, a stanley knife and about 30 mins of my time


----------



## aflaedge (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: (pacemaker1000)*

Did you remove the lower grill to install the chrome strips? If so how hard is it to get it out?


----------



## pacemaker1000 (Apr 28, 2007)

*Re: (aflaedge)*

no you dont have too remove the grill but it easy to do


----------



## pacemaker1000 (Apr 28, 2007)

*Re: (pacemaker1000)*

the strips just clip on so no glue required and so can be removed easily too


----------



## Randazzle (Aug 7, 2008)

*Re: Can we start a modded Eos pic thread? (eos_turbo)*

Hi fellow Oregonian! I'm in Medford, just picked up my Eos yesterday! How did you attach the vertical chrome strips? Where did you purchase the strips?


----------



## snowbird (Aug 25, 2000)

*Re: Can we start a modded Eos pic thread? (eos_turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eos_turbo* »_








 
great job on this grille! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif totally changes the look of the front end - much more aggressive and sophisticated than the stock slab of chrome.
Anyone have 19" BBS CH's on an Eos?


----------



## Randazzle (Aug 7, 2008)

*Re: Can we start a modded Eos pic thread? (00noma)*

What size/brand of 19 inch tires are you running on your car? laos, how is the ride and do they rub at all?


----------



## pacemaker1000 (Apr 28, 2007)

eos_turbo!
are those mirrors chrome caps, proper chorme replacemanents, or painted?
cheers
really like the look of your car and gave me the inspiration for my grill mod, thanks


----------



## eos_turbo (May 22, 2008)

*Re: (pacemaker1000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pacemaker1000* »_eos_turbo!
are those mirrors chrome caps, proper chorme replacemanents, or painted?
cheers



My mirror caps are OEM VW (in.pro) chrome replacements. They have been "brushed" with scotchbright pads. Do a quick search for the diy from the mk5 guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eos_turbo (May 22, 2008)

*Re: (pacemaker1000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pacemaker1000* »_eos_turbo!
are those mirrors chrome caps, proper chorme replacemanents, or painted?
cheers



My mirror caps are OEM VW (in.pro) chrome replacements. They have been "brushed" with scotchbright pads. Do a quick search for the diy from the mk5 guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Randazzle (Aug 7, 2008)

*Re: (eos_turbo)*

Eos_Turbo
How's the ride on those 19 inch wheels. I went to Les Schwab today and the guy there said the ride would be terrible. I love the look of the 19's.


----------



## Z1000 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: Can we start a modded Eos pic thread? (ashbinder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ashbinder* »_At Kevin's suggestion, I'm going to throw these in the proper thread.

































Are those 18'' ?


----------



## Randazzle (Aug 7, 2008)

*Re: (eos_turbo)*

Eos Turbo...
Can you shoot me the link for the diy from the mk5 guys ? I can't locate it? Those mirror caps look sweet! Where about in Portland are you located? I'm going to be there all weekend at a soccer tournament. I'd like to see your car in person.


----------



## QooMan (Oct 11, 2007)

*My EOS*

It is my EOS�@2.0T.


----------



## ialonso (Aug 26, 2006)

Pretty cool. 
Is that a Factory Interior, or did you get that done after delivery ?


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

How about some more details?
Is the exhaust system functional or is one side fake to make it symmetrical? Who made the rear valence to accommodate the exhaust tips?
Who makes the rims?
No power adjustments, other than lumbar, for the passenger?
What else have you done to the engine besides the FMIC?
Richard


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (owr084)*

Very nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Be sure to post some photos in the modded Eos photos thread, if you haven't already done so.
Kevin


----------



## QooMan (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: (ialonso)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ialonso* »_Pretty cool. 
Is that a Factory Interior, or did you get that done after delivery ?

This interior repapered it in an interior specialty store since EOS arrived for my cause.


----------



## QooMan (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: (owr084)*


_Quote, originally posted by *owr084* »_How about some more details?
Is the exhaust system functional or is one side fake to make it symmetrical? Who made the rear valence to accommodate the exhaust tips?
Who makes the rims?
No power adjustments, other than lumbar, for the passenger?
What else have you done to the engine besides the FMIC?
Richard

This exhaust system is functional. 
I divided a part after the center pipe in two. 
I add an intercooler to a 2.0T engine.
rim:OZ LEONARDO 20inc


----------



## ashbinder (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: Can we start a modded Eos pic thread? (Z1000)*

Z1000 - yes, they are 18" R8 Replica's from Alloy R Us. See http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3966994 for more details.


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: (QooMan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QooMan* »_
This interior repapered it in an interior specialty store since EOS arrived for my cause.

Was that expensive? I'd like re-upholster my seats. The leather/vinyl is the only thing about my Eos that I dislike. I love the color but hate the material.


----------



## SprintA3 (Jan 11, 2007)

That interior is absolutely incredibly. It really reminds me of the Spyker interiors.


----------



## barchetta68 (Jun 4, 2008)

Can you please tell me the off set of the rims, did you have have the wheel arches/fenders rolled so they would fit?
Are you running coilovers as it looks low.?
What is the ride comfort like.
Regards
Rob UK


----------



## SprintA3 (Jan 11, 2007)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## walkert (Jun 10, 2008)

*Re: Can we start a modded Eos pic thread? (eos_turbo)*

EOS_TURBO :
how did you do your grille? any help, cause I want it!


----------



## QooMan (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: (SprintA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SprintA3* »_That interior is absolutely incredibly. It really reminds me of the Spyker interiors.

Thank you. 
I am luxurious, and there is not the spiker inside, but I like this interior.


----------



## QooMan (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: (barchetta68)*


_Quote, originally posted by *barchetta68* »_Can you please tell me the off set of the rims, did you have have the wheel arches/fenders rolled so they would fit?
Are you running coilovers as it looks low.?
What is the ride comfort like.
Regards
Rob UK

The off set is 35 in front and back.
Rear fender is very tight.
I use coilover. 
The ride comfort is not so bad.


----------



## dinoecat (Aug 20, 2008)

Cool ride bro and doubt we can ride comfortably in Singapore without getting stuck on ramp or road humps! 
Quick check, what make of exhaust are you on now? Seems rather limited quad exhaust for our EOS. 
So far I think is only ABT and Remus, if there is other certified quad exhaust please share.


----------



## barchetta68 (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: My EOS (QooMan)*

I have to say that is the nicest EOS i have seen in a very long time, the rims are superb!!!
We have a public holiday here in the UK, i am ordering some next week.
Super car.
Rob


----------



## themacnut (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: My EOS (barchetta68)*

Beautiful.


----------



## PaulZooms (Dec 16, 2006)

*Re: My EOS (QooMan)*

Love the red interior. Wish we could get it here!


----------



## latinWolf (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: My EOS (QooMan)*








very nice bro. What kind of response do you get from the fast and the furious crowd ?


----------



## Randazzle (Aug 7, 2008)

*Re: Can we start a modded Eos pic thread? (eos_turbo)*

Eos_turbo,
How did you get the chrome molding strips to adhere to the black grille?
Also, where did you get the Eos Turbo in the rear of the car?


----------



## Randazzle (Aug 7, 2008)

*Re: (pacemaker1000)*

Pacemaker1000,
I bought chrome strips and tried that but the strips weren't wide enough to cover the "double" edge of the black grille? Do the strips come in different sizes? That grille looks awesome!


----------



## abnormality (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: Can we start a modded Eos pic thread?*

From Japan

It's my EOS

















2007 EOS 20T DSG//Bentley OEM Wheels:225/35 PIRELLI TYRE:KW coilovers/AP Racing six piston calipers...

http://minkara.carview.co.jp/userid/176205/profile/


----------



## tortoise (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Can we start a modded Eos pic thread? (Chase86)*

Hi, from Singapore. Here's my EOS: -


----------



## Ripdubski (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: Can we start a modded Eos pic thread? (Chase86)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chase86* »_










This car is just georgous. Mmmmmmm....


----------



## QooMan (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: My EOS (latinWolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *latinWolf* »_







very nice bro. What kind of response do you get from the fast and the furious crowd ?

If English interpretation is wrong, I'm sorry. 
I talked from an unknown elderly couple to the boy of the junior high student, and I came to tend it to be died when I got into this car.


----------



## jonathanstimm (Jul 24, 2007)

The Helios definitely do the EOS justice


----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: My EOS (QooMan)*









perfect stance !!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
very nice color combination! 
any more pics ???


----------



## justme97 (May 23, 2006)

*Re: My EOS (QooMan)*

Very cool eos man. You made nice choices on everything...


----------



## dogdrive (Oct 19, 2005)

*Re: Can we start a modded Eos pic thread? (abnormality)*


_Quote, originally posted by *abnormality* »_From Japan

It's my EOS
















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

2007 EOS 20T DSG//Bentley OEM Wheels:225/35 PIRELLI TYRE:KW coilovers/AP Racing six piston calipers...

http://minkara.carview.co.jp/userid/176205/profile/


----------



## QooMan (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: My EOS (Torsten)*

New Pics!


----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: My EOS (QooMan)*

your steering wheel is on the wrong side















great pic http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## QooMan (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: My EOS (Torsten)*

Thanks!
I want a left-hand drive, but, like all of you, only with the steering wheel on the right EOS is sold in Japan.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: My EOS (QooMan)*

Come on, we all know that Right Hand Drive is the true sign of a truely civilized nation


----------



## walkert (Jun 10, 2008)

*Re: My EOS (Torsten)*

so what is the neon in the doors, and the ingnition? I kinda like it. Tell me about how you got it and if you installed it yourself. 
Like what i see from St. Louis...
[email protected]
Travis


----------



## QooMan (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: My EOS (walkert)*

The door sets up an acrylic board and adds LED of the blue to the inside. 
This did not install it by myself, and it was worked in the shop of the car audio system.


----------



## QooMan (Oct 11, 2007)

Addition


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: My EOS (QooMan)*

supper clean!


----------



## wishbone63 (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: Can we start a modded Eos pic thread? (dogdrive)*

bump for joy


----------



## steaguejr (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: My EOS (35i 2000)*

how wide are your rims? 19x8,5?


----------



## Dutchmastr9 (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: My EOS (steaguejr)*

your interior kicks some serious ass http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Peteybiz02 (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Can we start a modded Eos pic thread? (wishbone63)*

I like this one...








Has anyone bagged one of these yet?


----------



## QooMan (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: My EOS (steaguejr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *steaguejr* »_how wide are your rims? 19x8,5?

20x8.5


----------



## lostmypassword (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: Can we start a modded Eos pic thread? (Peteybiz02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Peteybiz02* »_I like this one...








Has anyone bagged one of these yet? 

Thats a photoshop I did a long time ago, someone from Germany even emailed me asking if it was real.
Glad to see it getting around. I have a few more if I can dig them up.


----------



## wishbone63 (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: (Schan)*

r those Reiger skirts? Did u install yourself?


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: Can we start a modded Eos pic thread? (Peteybiz02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Peteybiz02* »_I like this one...

Has anyone bagged one of these yet? 

soon


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (QooMan)*









just amazing man.


----------



## vdubmk4 (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (Wyman)*

the diamond plated floormats look ugly


----------



## tortoise (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: (QooMan)*

Bro, how did u get the GTI foglamp grill to fit in? Kudos


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: Can we start a modded Eos pic thread? (eos_turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eos_turbo* »_A couple of mine...








































perfect to me.. clean


----------



## Drewwoods (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: My EOS (QooMan)*

love the stitching in the seats.

_Quote, originally posted by *QooMan* »_It is my EOS�@2.0T.


----------



## tortoise (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: My EOS (2PointSlowww)*

The customization is well done, look @ the GTI steering he put in, and the GTI grill that he managed to fill up on the front bumper, how nice if there's a DIY thread on this


----------



## tortoise (Sep 27, 2008)

My EOS update pics: -


----------



## MoxyLady (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: (tortoise)*

Mmm bravo - I was beginning to wonder if I was the only one who wanted to smoke my lights! And very nice combos all around, Tortoise


----------



## karloseos (Jan 24, 2007)

*Changes for 2009*

For 2009, I thought I'd do some subtle changes for a new look. I decided to go from Chrome to MonoChrome. First order of business was to get rid of the the big chrome grill and go with a badgeless grill painted the body color.








Next, I changed my Chrome Zenetti wheels for a new set of wheels that, surprisingly , almost match the body paint. Even the machined lip closely matches the body trim of the EOS.








And finally, I love Projector Headlights. I love that the EOS had them but hated that our driving lights were still reflectors. Even the Passat has projector style driving lights from the factory. Why not the EOS? 
Knowing all VWs share parts, to a certain extent, I researched part numbers and found that, unfortunately, the Passat driving lights are not suited for EOS. 
However, recently I found that Helix made a conversion kit for the MK5 that allows you to convert from a reflector to a projector style driving light. After researching part numbers I was happy to find that this kit would also fit the EOS. I definitely recommend this mod to everyone. It looks good and improves light dispersion ....especially with HIDs



























_Modified by karloseos at 11:34 AM 2-8-2009_


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (tortoise)*

tortoise and karloseos, you both have those cars lookin' fine. Nice job http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Kevin


----------



## tortoise (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: (MoxyLady)*

Tint was a good move, at least to me, makes the rear sleek. But I opt to leave the lovely LED outta tint to show their 'natural' colors, it never fail to make me drool over the blinking orange signals


----------



## karloseos (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: (just4fun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *just4fun* »_tortoise and karloseos, you both have those cars lookin' fine. Nice job http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Kevin

Thanks


----------



## Grafixx101 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: Changes for 2009 (karloseos)*

Definitely give you prop's for the HID projectors in the driving lights area. I tried to find something that was sealed that fit in the space, but was impatient and added some Optilux (by Hella) HID projector fog lamps. Disappointing http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif When I do this mod' to my next car it will definitely be like your setup. Well done.


----------



## tortoise (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Changes for 2009 (Grafixx101)*

Optilux has good projection, a good choice as well but how does the fitting goes? Possible to post up some pics?


----------



## karloseos (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: Changes for 2009 (Grafixx101)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grafixx101* »_Definitely give you prop's for the HID projectors in the driving lights area. I tried to find something that was sealed that fit in the space, but was impatient and added some Optilux (by Hella) HID projector fog lamps. Disappointing http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif When I do this mod' to my next car it will definitely be like your setup. Well done.

Thanks Grafixx101,
What made this conversion nice was how simple it was. It uses the stock housing. All you do is pop off the reflector assembly in the the back of the stock housing and pop the projector assembly in its place. Just that simple. Took me about 10min each side.
Tortoise,
This year I'm starting to plan my new exhaust installation and need some ideas. Not sure if I want to go prefab or custom. Can you explain your exhaust setup? What did you do?


----------



## tortoise (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Changes for 2009 (karloseos)*

Mine was simple, the muffler is a set of Remus with the custom tips (u can choose a variety of them in different shapes - like round, oval or those viper style) - and in single or twin tip, twin pipe or quad, flexible








Its worth while to do some extra stuff like the DP, I had mine changed to the AWE 2.5", gives much better torque and response. Middle section is practically oem except I had the silencer 'operated' for more flow















u might wanna consider the HID bulb change or the daytime LED that I added too: -


----------



## tortoise (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Changes for 2009 (karloseos)*

Here's the pic of the exhaust from the rear when its first done @ the shop, if u wan more pics of the undercarriage, will take the pics when I hoist the car up


----------



## karloseos (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: Changes for 2009 (tortoise)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tortoise* »_Mine was simple, the muffler is a set of Remus with the custom tips (u can choose a variety of them in different shapes - like round, oval or those viper style) - and in single or twin tip, twin pipe or quad, flexible








Its worth while to do some extra stuff like the DP, I had mine changed to the AWE 2.5", gives much better torque and response. Middle section is practically oem except I had the silencer 'operated' for more flow

















Nice. How does the exhaust sound compared to stock?
Im not trying to have an overly loud exhaust note. How would you rate your setup?
Did you have a CAI installed also? 
And I assume you had the rear bumper cover trimmed to allow for the new exhaust exit. Did you do it yourself or at an installer?


----------



## aflaedge (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Changes for 2009 (karloseos)*

I've taken a look around the Helix site and have yet to find the mkV driving light replacements. Do you have a part number with which I can refine my search?


----------



## karloseos (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: Changes for 2009 (aflaedge)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aflaedge* »_I've taken a look around the Helix site and have yet to find the mkV driving light replacements. Do you have a part number with which I can refine my search?

To save you some time. If youre interested in getting these, I was able to find and purchase them off ebay. 
Here is the link:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...photo




_Modified by karloseos at 1:27 PM 2-10-2009_


----------



## tortoise (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Changes for 2009 (karloseos)*

Exhaust has a louder burping @ idle but not noticeable. It is quite audible than oem by alot when WOT, esp when the AWE DP is in. Else with the Remus alone, it dun make much difference except that the bassy note is stronger








My setup is good enough for me, even if I opt for K04 turbo setup in future, it gonna stay. CAI wise, I chose the Carbonio intake, was told by my fren (who does tuning as well) that the GTI MK V Platform (which is similar to the EOS 2.0T) does not benefit from open cone concept, I've seen others with VF CAI or others and they mentioned otherwise, I'm happy with the Carbonio. The other things I added were the Forge DV and changed to Volker Iridium spark plugs. Waiting for the AutoTech HPFP to upgrade to Stage 2 race map from Unitronic.


----------



## tortoise (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Changes for 2009 (karloseos)*

Btw, if u look at the right side of the rear valence, u have to trim it off to accommodate the right set of tips. The shop did it for me by 'blue-printing' the shape off the oem left trim, the cut was simple cos the valence was like 'so-soft!!!'


----------



## karloseos (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: Changes for 2009 (tortoise)*

Thanks for the info Tortoise. 
I didnt realize Remus did a performance muffler for the EOS (probably same as the MKV). I just went on their site and saw it listed for a single or dual outlet. 
Atleast, I have another option to contemplate now http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by karloseos at 10:13 AM 2-11-2009_


----------



## tortoise (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Changes for 2009 (karloseos)*

U can also opt for Duplex or ABT


----------



## wishbone63 (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: Changes for 2009 (tortoise)*

anyone know how the after market front spoiler and side kits attach?


----------



## tortoise (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Changes for 2009 (wishbone63)*

usually by sealant (the kits are provided with such, an adhesive made in Germany usually). Some opt to rivet tho on certain undercarriage areas to prevent a 'mishap' tho but the adhesive is pretty good already, I used those on my Reiger spoiler


----------



## tortoise (Sep 27, 2008)

Did up some carbon stuff on the exterior: -


----------



## macklin (Feb 19, 2009)

*this is my eos*


----------



## vweosdriver (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: (tortoise)*

Are those VW OE door sill protectors? If not, where did you get them? TIA


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

*Re: Can we start a modded Eos pic thread? (Peteybiz02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Peteybiz02* »_I like this one...








Has anyone bagged one of these yet?


----------



## Speedster356 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (vweosdriver)*

No! They are custom made!


----------



## ClintonMan (Jan 28, 2006)

MOar plz...


----------



## gees76 (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: Can we start a modded Eos pic thread? (petevv)*

Hey guys....Gee from Australia here. I am about to take delivary of a brand new 2008 FSI 2.0 Eos. Seven days to go till my baby shows up. you guys have done some awesome things to your cars. I got mine in black with corn silk beige interior. 18 inch Chicago wheels. It will be lowered factory and as soon as i save some cash i will see what can be done to make it super sick!!! Thanks for a cool thread and i'm looking forward to seeing more ideas. I do want to upgrade the sound system with some after market stuff but i dont want to hurt my baby by lifting panels. If i knew how and also a safe way... i'd go for it. *Love the EOS*!!!! cATCHA LATER BOYs.


----------



## gees76 (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: this is my eos (macklin)*

how did you get the bonet like that????? Thats really nice. Gees76


----------



## ajcordeiro (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: (tortoise)*

tortoise,
Let me say a sugestion:
- Fit carbon look also at fog lights silver frame


----------



## tortoise (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: (ajcordeiro)*

Gotta have time on that, its quite a long process to do it and the rainy season is here in Singapore, kinda hard to do anything decent


----------



## dotdub (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: (tortoise)*

any pics of the EOS slammed on Rs's? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tortoise (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: (dotdub)*

din get u there bro, whats Rs's?


----------



## dotdub (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: (tortoise)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tortoise* »_din get u there bro, whats Rs's?


----------



## sidewinder (Aug 18, 2000)

*Re: (oliverds)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oliverds* »_here's a nice one from last weekend:









































Nice! Best in thread. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Otherwise I'm surprisingly unimpressed with how modded Eos' look. It seems hard to make them look aggressive, and I think the bright headlights and tall body are the biggest obstacles in trying to achieve a powerful presence. 
I'd like to see someone do reverse eyelids...on the bottom. Bodywork, though, not just plastic covers.










_Modified by sidewinder at 5:43 PM 3-9-2009_


----------



## vwbugman74 (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: Can we start a modded Eos pic thread? (1,3LG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1,3LG60* »_










that isn't an Eos


----------



## Masterkeks (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: Can we start a modded Eos pic thread? (vwbugman74)*

my EOS


----------



## Ollie18 (Jan 7, 2004)

My wife's Eos..just got her 18" Borbet XLs...now we gotta decide if to lower or not, and if so what springs...that are not too aggressive for MI roads...



























_Modified by Ollie18 at 9:29 PM 3-20-2009_


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: Can we start a modded Eos pic thread? (Masterkeks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Masterkeks* »_my EOS

















looks clean man. 
some of the cars in here need to step up. my mom will be reppin hard here soon.


----------



## dotdub (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: (dotdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dotdub* »_any pics of the EOS slammed on Rs's? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

bump


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: Can we start a modded Eos pic thread? (johnnyR32)*

lil suttin suttin...



















_Modified by corrado_sean2 at 1:26 PM 4-2-2009_


----------



## boschinger (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: Can we start a modded Eos pic thread? (corrado_sean2)*


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Can we start a modded Eos pic thread? (boschinger)*

Fantasic Photographs...


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: Can we start a modded Eos pic thread? (Masterkeks)*

Sweet ride. Very nice. 
_Quote, originally posted by *Masterkeks* »_my EOS


----------



## Drewwoods (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: Can we start a modded Eos pic thread? (bypyshock)*

^^^^ should be tucking rim


----------



## kbeemer630 (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Can we start a modded Eos pic thread? (bypyshock)*








NICE....... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## boschinger (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: Can we start a modded Eos pic thread? (kbeemer630)*











































































































































_Modified by boschinger at 4:25 AM 5-7-2009_


----------



## DonickCo (Nov 30, 2003)

*Re: Can we start a modded Eos pic thread? (boschinger)*

pre mod pictures


















































_Modified by DonickCo at 5:10 PM 5-7-2009_


----------



## bypyshock (May 4, 2009)

*Re: Can we start a modded Eos pic thread? (DonickCo)*

20" Audi A8 s-line wheels (with black paint)
235/30 R20 Falken tires
Audi S6 LED tail lights
H&R Gewinde

+some video








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PuF9X4jbuAU 

































































_Modified by bypyshock at 3:51 AM 5-17-2009_


_Modified by bypyshock at 3:52 AM 5-17-2009_


----------



## iroccc (Dec 30, 2008)

gorgeus rims


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: Can we start a modded Eos pic thread? (boschinger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boschinger* »_










what a sexy Eos. looks awesome.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Can we start a modded Eos pic thread? (bypyshock)*

More details on the driving light set up...


----------



## boschinger (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: Can we start a modded Eos pic thread? (mark_d_drake)*













































_Modified by boschinger at 9:20 PM 5-27-2009_


----------



## Grafixx101 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Can we start a modded Eos pic thread?*

Just recently got my 2007 3.2 detailed and took some shots. I have to re-size them all, but wanted to post these 2 as I keep seeing all these gorgeous Black Eos'. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dinoecat (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: Can we start a modded Eos pic thread? (Grafixx101)*

OMG







, sparkling Black! Nice ride http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . 
BTW, is that stock tail light which came tinted?


----------



## dinoecat (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: Changes for 2009 (karloseos)*



karloseos said:


> Next, I changed my Chrome Zenetti wheels for a new set of wheels that, surprisingly , almost match the body paint. Even the machined lip closely matches the body trim of the EOS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## karloseos (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: Changes for 2009 (dinoecat)*


_Quote »_ Nice mod, u mind to share the rear view with the boot spoiler, just wonder how it looks with that









Sure , Here ya go...


----------



## Grafixx101 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: Can we start a modded Eos pic thread? (dinoecat)*

Hey thanks! The taillights were modified and tinted to a "medium" tint level. The third brake light was also tinted to medium to match. Brilliant work done by the autobody/paint place I had it done.


----------



## dinoecat (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks both for the reply!
Just wondering why my rear headrest pop-up bar cover did not matches with my red nappa color while most of yours?


----------



## Grafixx101 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: (dinoecat)*

Speaking for mine: I had them custom painted to match the body color of the car. They came matte-black from the factory. Hope that helps.


----------



## dinoecat (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: (Grafixx101)*

Thought you guys came stock with seat tone lol. Thx for the quick response
Next project on the way


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Can we start a modded Eos pic thread? (boschinger)*

What are those two cylinders in your trunk? NOS??
Or are they compressors for raising/lowering the height?


----------



## boschinger (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: Can we start a modded Eos pic thread? (kghia)*

Hello,
the two cylinders are for the airride








and this is not my EOS, it is from a member of the http://www.EOS-Forum.de








More Information about the modifications : http://www.golfv.de/board154-v...238f5


_Modified by boschinger at 9:38 PM 6-11-2009_


----------



## Armani (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: Can we start a modded Eos pic thread? (eos_turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eos_turbo* »_A few more...top up
man the mk5 guys would be calling me a "picture whore" by now


















The car is nasty and vicious!! (nasty as in good) I love the front grille!!!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kbeemer630 (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Can we start a modded Eos pic thread? (Armani)*

I LIKE PICTURES TOO...../Users/keithbeeman/Documents/Image - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting.webarchive


----------



## cdbspankie (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Can we start a modded Eos pic thread? (Chase86)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chase86* »_

































straight sex! 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DonickCo (Nov 30, 2003)

*Re: (Grafixx101)*

fun pic from today 







</a>


----------



## Twelvizm (Apr 12, 2004)

*Re: (DonickCo)*

Devon, here's a couple I shot of your car when you weren't looking.


----------



## eosroadstar (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: Can we start a modded Eos pic thread? (Chase86)*

does anyone know the specs for the wheels on the KW EOS?


----------



## 13LG60 (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: Can we start a modded Eos pic thread? (eosroadstar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eosroadstar* »_does anyone know the specs for the wheels on the KW EOS?

Schmidt VN-Line http://www.felge.de/


----------



## oasis (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (sidewinder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sidewinder* »_I'm surprisingly unimpressed with how modded Eos' look. It seems hard to make them look aggressive ...

I couldn't disagree with you more. Although if I were to get one, it would likely remain fairly stock, I find these examples very inspiring and individualistic.
And I'm not sure how much more aggressive you want some of these to be. One does reach a point of negative return when it comes to aggressive _looking_ and achieving aggressive handling. Yeah, these are all just pics, but most here beg for a driver to sweep them away.


----------



## kbeemer630 (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (oasis)*

I like this.......


----------



## kbeemer630 (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (oasis)*


----------



## oasis (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (Twelvizm)*

Does anyone know if the front grill is the same in dimensions as a Jetta or Golf? If so, the GLI or GTI grill would look nice (sans the bright lettering).


----------



## boschinger (Oct 15, 2006)

*EOS from Belgium*


----------



## rs_t (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: EOS from Belgium (boschinger)*

More of this please?


----------



## JimG89 (Oct 28, 2008)

The car or the girl?


----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: (JimG89)*

girl !!!!!


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (Torsten)*

OK guys... Let's leave this one here. Remember we do have a mixed and occasionally slightly more mature audience...


----------



## roar74 (May 2, 2009)

*Re: (mark_d_drake)*

damn these are all so sexy. anyone wanna trade for a mk5 gti?


----------



## aflaedge (Jun 27, 2006)

@boschinger, damn. More info PLEASE! Can the doors still open with the top up? Guessing this isn't a bolt in, so any pictures of the build?


----------



## boschinger (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: (aflaedge)*

look here : http://www.lsd-doors.de/de/


----------



## boschinger (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: (boschinger)*


----------



## german-dub (Oct 20, 2009)

*Re: (boschinger)*

nice car. your profile say location germany but there not a german tag on your car


----------



## boschinger (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: (german-dub)*

This is not my car







The owner lives in Belgium 
I transfer the pichtures from a France Eos Forum


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (boschinger)*

Bump


----------



## boschinger (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: (just4fun)*


----------



## GTiceman (Jul 23, 2009)

boschinger that eos is awesome, i love the grill


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (GTiceman)*

X2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## boschinger (Oct 15, 2006)




----------



## boschinger (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: (boschinger)*


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: (boschinger)*


----------



## boschinger (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: (VW PAUL)*


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

*FV-QR*








Like it


----------



## Kong99 (Jul 3, 2008)

*Body Color Grill (Center)*

Well I finally got motivated to change my grill. I never liked the large center chrome mass but I do like chrome accents. I like the blacked out grill but it was not the look I wanted for my car. 
Overall I really like it. The shade seems a little bit off to me, but I have yet to see it in full sunlight.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Body Color Grill (Kong99)*

Looks real good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I've thought of doing the same on ours, but it is unlikely I will ever get around to actually doing it.
Kevin


----------



## boschinger (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: Body Color Grill (Kong99)*

9 x 19 BBS from Audi A6 with 225/35/19.



































_Modified by boschinger at 12:11 AM 3-1-2010_


----------



## Grafixx101 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: Body Color Grill (boschinger)*

Now, I always want to know, how does this person driving this car, turn? Especially if they want to make a u-turn? I love how it looks, but I just don't see the car turning worth a damn.


----------



## dogdrive (Oct 19, 2005)

*Re: Body Color Grill (Grafixx101)*

air-ride


----------



## boschinger (Oct 15, 2006)




----------



## boschinger (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: Modded Eos Photos (boschinger)*

New Climatronic in EOS 2008 Individual :


----------



## GTiWV (Jul 31, 2008)

Lets get some more pics!


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (GTiWV)*


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (dorbritz)*

Local friend's car.
- Forge DV
- Forge Spacer
- Custom Forge TWINtercooler kit
- Revo Stg 1 ECU
- FK Coils
- Kleeman TS-7 wheels
Soon to have a full turbo-back exhaust as well.


----------



## boschinger (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

   
   
   
   
   

 
und so gehts dann im Innenraum weiter
   
Das schwarze ist Kunst-Rochenleder


----------



## bypyshock (May 4, 2009)

*Re: (boschinger)*

H&R gewinde
Audi A8 s-line 8,5 x 20"
235/30 R 20 Falken FK 452
OEM Audi S6 LED TFL

















_Modified by bypyshock at 1:29 AM 5-2-2010_


_Modified by bypyshock at 8:50 PM 5-2-2010_


----------



## bypyshock (May 4, 2009)

*Re: (bypyshock)*



























_Modified by bypyshock at 6:09 PM 5-2-2010_


----------



## Krystals GLI (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: (dorbritz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dorbritz* »_

















Your car is AMAZING. Pefect.


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## nothingspecial (Oct 15, 2004)

Wow that's one sexy Eos dorbitz...


----------



## boschinger (Oct 15, 2006)

The color of this orange EOS is a pure color of Porsche 911GT3 RS


----------



## boschinger (Oct 15, 2006)




----------



## FL_Jetta08 (Jul 2, 2008)

boschinger said:


> look here : http://www.lsd-doors.de/de/


 ^Def want this mod.


----------



## GTiceman (Jul 23, 2009)

boschinger I love that grill


----------



## knils (Dec 7, 2004)

Beautiful cars! :thumbup:

Please no more vert doors  I thought that died back in the early 2000's when all the ricers started going at it on the civics

I am loving these bag setups though keep 'em coming!


----------



## FL_Jetta08 (Jul 2, 2008)

knils said:


> Beautiful cars! :thumbup:
> 
> Please no more vert doors  I thought that died back in the early 2000's when all the ricers started going at it on the civics
> 
> I am loving these bag setups though keep 'em coming!


Funny, I never saw any cars with this except for true exotic cars. I guess my time in the military, then college (middle of nowhere) kept me sheltered from such travesties. If one could make a rule it would be that no car other than convertible - 2 door cars should be allowed to have this mod. :beer:


----------



## Lams (Jun 17, 2003)

Here's the wifey's










shet probably won't see any more mods...


----------



## FL_Jetta08 (Jul 2, 2008)

Bump... any new photos out there? Projects gone unnoticed?? Summer car show pics??


----------



## RnB_BTS (Feb 4, 2004)

If my wheels ever get here I will through some pics of my newest project up :banghead:


----------



## scrubinadub (Jan 18, 2009)

Dextrose said:


> _Modified by Dextrose at 10:49 AM 6-30-2008_


got my vote:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## boschinger (Oct 15, 2006)




----------



## soundsfast (Apr 17, 2008)

*09 after Lowering and VMR 19" wheels*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4916947558/#/photos/[email protected]/4916947558/lightbox/


----------



## FL_Eos (Aug 21, 2010)

boschinger said:


>


Ohhhhh... those seat headrests are nice. The interior leather and the trunk are perfect. 

Perfection....








I love the look when the trunk opens and you can see the tan leather on the boots inner lid. :thumbup:


----------



## RnB_BTS (Feb 4, 2004)

soundsfast said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4916947558/


photo is privaate... can't see it


----------



## soundsfast (Apr 17, 2008)

try now


----------



## 2point0jetta (Jul 22, 2009)

I wish my grandma would bag her eos it would be killer.


----------



## luv2exl8t (Apr 11, 2008)

it does not matter what we do to these beautys they are simply speechless

bought wheels for ours today and getting bags hopefully after h20


----------



## Lams (Jun 17, 2003)

*some new pics of ours*




























and us trying to make every drop do its job...


----------



## RnB_BTS (Feb 4, 2004)

A quick pic of my bucket... she's going under the knife soon!


----------



## Skippy C (Apr 18, 2009)

RnB_BTS said:


> A quick pic of my bucket... she's going under the knife soon!


If you ever sell those wheels keep my name in mind.


----------



## RnB_BTS (Feb 4, 2004)

Skippy C said:


> If you ever sell those wheels keep my name in mind.



Will do... they are actually off the car right now cause I am in Oklahoma for a couple months. New rim protectors (lips) came in this week finally from BBS since they were f*cked (hence why they are off in that pic)! Wanna buy them? LOL, brand new tires too!

Rob


----------



## BZin20AE (Mar 27, 2009)

dorbritz said:


>



Love this! :thumbup:


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

The wite EOS . SEXY!


----------



## dbates (Dec 8, 2010)

*Dash insert*

just wondering where you got the piano black dash insert


----------



## RnB_BTS (Feb 4, 2004)

This forum is so slow.... 

















and piano black trim can be bought from oempl.us ... but its stupid expensive! 
Rob


----------



## sapphirexae (Apr 25, 2010)

RnB_BTS said:


> This forum is so slow....


 
Slow n' Steady wins the race...hahaha!


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

RnB_BTS said:


> This forum is so slow....
> 
> Rob


 That's because we prefer to be out driving our cars.


----------



## RnB_BTS (Feb 4, 2004)

just4fun said:


> That's because we prefer to be out driving our cars.


 I guess I'm the exception to that rule... I still haven't gotten to 3k miles :beer:


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

I'll contribute some more 

























































http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i113/dorbritz/Eos/eos%20phot%20shoot 
/DSC_1216.jpg


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

^ Very nice :thumbup:


----------



## Suspekt (Oct 1, 2006)

That's nice


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

RnB_BTS said:


>


----------



## DubsNpugs (Dec 23, 2010)

All are just divine!!! Mine is a work in progress so maybe by the end of the month I will have something worthy of contributing! Trying to get her ready for SOWO.


----------



## photodude13 (Oct 8, 2009)

the only one i like from this whole thread.


----------



## RnB_BTS (Feb 4, 2004)

photodude13 said:


> the only one i like from this whole thread.


 
Coming from a guy with a ballin mk3  I'm sure that means a lot to Drew :beer:


----------



## photodude13 (Oct 8, 2009)

lol. i wish it was ballin


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

sapphirexae said:


> Slow n' Steady wins the race...hahaha!


 Hehe :laugh: 

Nice thread everyone, keep it up!


----------



## morimori (Jul 19, 2003)

dorbritz said:


>



:thumbup:


----------



## Suspekt (Oct 1, 2006)

Nice Eos (even I prefer the front badge) !


----------



## morimori (Jul 19, 2003)

dorbritz said:


>


:thumbup:


----------



## Hayman002 (Oct 7, 2010)

great pic mate....car is clean simple classy....and damn sexy......lol.....love it.....enjoy....though you obviously do......


----------



## Ewinkdub04 (Oct 5, 2010)

some of these are nice:thumbup:


----------



## soundsfast (Apr 17, 2008)

*My wife's car we put together last August*

This is my wife's little hot rod we put together at my shop last summer. It started out as a 2.0T that we bought in August. Three weeks later this is what we ended up with. It now has the ABD body kit, 19"VMR wheels, H&R springs, Koni adjustables, APR Carbonio intake, downpipe and software, custom built 3" dual exhaust and complete audio system. Her and my two daughters now cruise around in their Barbie car as we call it.[URL="http://s815.photobucket.com/a...com/albums/zz75/soundsfast/DSC_0013.jpg[/IMG][/URL]


----------



## DubsNpugs (Dec 23, 2010)

^ very nicely done!!! I'm kind of jealous . BTW, where in Oregon are you? (My family lives in the Valley).


----------



## soundsfast (Apr 17, 2008)

we are in Bend which is central Oregon


----------



## DubsNpugs (Dec 23, 2010)

soundsfast said:


> we are in Bend which is central Oregon


Ohh it is beautiful there. My cousin owns a small horse farm in La Pine. I also spent many summers in Sun River. So pretty there. I miss it greatly.


----------



## DubsNpugs (Dec 23, 2010)

Mine is a work in progress but nothing earth shattering....











*Custom Badgless Grill
*H&R Sport Springs
*18" Verde Kaos in Hyper Silver


----------



## squidvw (Feb 1, 2010)

Ultimate Dubs 2011


----------



## rpm1200 (Mar 14, 2002)

boschinger said:


>


 Isn't it time to upgrade to Snow Leopard? Does the Eos have an Intel or G5 processor?


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

DubsNpugs said:


> Mine is a work in progress but nothing earth shattering....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I like the blacked out look, very classy. 

Kevin


----------



## vwboratt (Apr 29, 2008)

Here is mine... Work in progress deciding on what wheels to put on her :laugh:


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

My girl is looking to get an Eos in a few days....So I thought I might stop by and check the forum out because I want her to Mod it!! My face looked a little like this  as I went through the pics.. I just want to say well done to all you guys and girls :thumbup::thumbup: Im trying to get her to grab a blue one so it can look good beside this :laugh:


----------



## aztec (Jul 20, 2010)

couple of mine


----------



## denkiman-works (Jun 2, 2010)

It is your EOS is cool! :thumbup:

My EOS


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

here are some updated pics with new wheels and air management.


----------



## aztec (Jul 20, 2010)

amazing drew, the nues suit it great

also big thanks for the help with mine mate


----------



## vwboratt (Apr 29, 2008)




----------



## edanchoi (May 4, 2011)

boschinger said:


> The color of this orange EOS is a pure color of Porsche 911GT3 RS


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
are they gonna sell﻿ these?


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

Interesting Hood / bonnet and Tail Pipe configuration too


----------



## jandfgroup (Jun 2, 2011)

Hows it going guys? First post from us, we are about to start the modding process on our 2.0 FSI Eos that unfortunately we have had in stock for quite some time and cant sell (Petrol VW’s just don’t sell all that well in this part of the world) 

Would any of you guys have a picture of an Eos on BBS CH’s (19”). 

We are going to lower the car today by 40mm on standard shocks using PI Springs, and then we have to decide on rim’s. I can have black CH’s today or Silver CH’s in a few days, I would love them now but think I will hold out for the silver, I personally like the black but we are selling the car and I think silver will probably appeal to more. 

I will put some pictures up later, and as CH’s in 19” on an Eos are a rare breed I will also put the pic’s up if it happens 

Many thanks


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

dorbritz said:


>


 :heart:


----------



## jandfgroup (Jun 2, 2011)

Here ya go fella’s, before and after on our Eos using 40mm PI Springs on stock shocks, standard 18” Wheels. I think there is no need for going 19” now as it turned out better than I thought, plus it should drop a little more with some driving. 


















Also what a difference some sun makes (And better pic’s)


----------



## VW SKIM (Mar 6, 2010)

drop looks great!


----------



## boschinger (Oct 15, 2006)




----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

*FV-QR*

need an EOS so bad.


----------



## ajz9415 (Feb 7, 2005)

johnnyR32 said:


> need an EOS so bad.


Yea you guys also have me thinking would be a great summer car


----------



## Kerviel (Jun 18, 2011)

johnnyR32 said:


> :heart:


I agree, I absolutely love the rims, I wish I knew what they were.


----------



## fatmir305 (Jun 19, 2011)

Kerviel said:


> I agree, I absolutely love the rims, I wish I knew what they were.












http://www.rotiform.com/products_forged_monoblock_nue.htm

There you go:thumbup:


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

johnnyR32 said:


> need an EOS so bad.


:thumbup:


----------



## VdubbPeach (Mar 25, 2008)

No shortage of "wow factor" here.
Nice cars guys and gals :thumbup: keep up the good work


----------



## fatmir305 (Jun 19, 2011)

This is what its at now.
Paint soon


----------



## aztec (Jul 20, 2010)




----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)




----------



## boschinger (Oct 15, 2006)

From Berlin :


----------



## VdubbPeach (Mar 25, 2008)

LOVE the color. Not a fan of the black top though imo.


----------



## gtisponge (Mar 16, 2006)

I want to know more about this eos are those headlights stock or Joey modded


----------



## boschinger (Oct 15, 2006)

gtisponge said:


> I want to know more about this eos are those headlights stock or Joey modded


Headlights EOS GT-Sport :

1Q1941005E 
1Q1941006E


----------



## gtisponge (Mar 16, 2006)

It doesn't look like these one have the adaptive cornering 
Do you know if they make them the the adaptive cornerning
Thanks alot


----------



## boschinger (Oct 15, 2006)

gtisponge said:


> It doesn't look like these one have the adaptive cornering
> Do you know if they make them the the adaptive cornerning
> Thanks alot


The black-inlay is only for the normal H7 Headlight.
There's no version for Xenon-Headlight.


----------



## boschinger (Oct 15, 2006)

Japan :


----------



## boschinger (Oct 15, 2006)




----------



## gtisponge (Mar 16, 2006)

Damm that's sick nice work did the Rocco front clip fit without any problems


----------



## Speck251 (Sep 8, 2011)

*Vw Facebook Like Like Like JOIN JOIN*http://www.facebook.com/pages/Vw-photography/150566708367481


----------



## Speck251 (Sep 8, 2011)

*Vw Facebook Like Like Like JOIN JOIN* http://www.facebook.com/pages/Vw-photography/150566708367481


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

Absolutely amazing! 

Just came across one photo on Facebook, and had been searching for more!


----------



## abeR (Sep 13, 2002)

seriously awesome . fock.


----------



## rhcp4life (Apr 12, 2011)

:heart::heart:


----------



## The_Unit_VW (Sep 18, 2010)

Love the cars guys. I always thought the EOS wasn't very good looking but after seeing some of these I'd consider getting one in a few years but I think it would be cool if they made it 4 door. Good job on these cars, I like it. :beer::thumbup:


----------



## eosryan (Oct 24, 2011)

Got my eos but with the adelaide 16" and now looking for some good wheels to replace and make it look more like a sports car .
Was looking at the 18" chicargos as they do look good but have seen the helios 19" and they look the dogs .
Ive got a midnight blue eos so any wheels with black really dont go so need as much silver as possible really like the helios but cant find any replicas ???? Does anyone know where i can get some from with tyres please as this is the first thing i will be getting once my lawer payes out for my injuries due to my recent crash which wrote off my last car lol


----------



## fatmir305 (Jun 19, 2011)




----------



## Mk4SR (Nov 20, 2010)

Sick!:thumbup:


----------



## H.E. Pennypacker (May 4, 2010)

Eos w/ scirocco front is so sex.

Do want :heart:


----------



## RobRizzle (Jul 20, 2009)

That Eos/Scirocco love child makes my pants tight. :thumbup::heart::thumbup:


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

filling up by dorbritz, on Flickr


----------



## I'mbringingstaticback (Nov 22, 2011)

so much sickness in this thread :heart::heart::heart:


----------



## iluvtomesswithu (Jun 27, 2006)

fatmir305 said:


>


where did u get those rims i have been looking for those for forever


----------



## fatmir305 (Jun 19, 2011)

iluvtomesswithu said:


> where did u get those rims i have been looking for those for forever


Replied to your PM :thumbup:


----------



## speedtek40 (Jul 8, 2005)

R3Drew said:


> Eos w/ scirocco front is so sex.
> 
> Do want :heart:


That Rocco front actually makes an Eos look hot
Knock, knock, knock.....hello? Mr VW? Are you paying attention here? I would buy that......:thumbup:

Edit: although, I guess they already realized that...the 2012 does take a step in the right direction









And cleaner tail as well.....


----------



## Boostedallday (Jan 6, 2012)

boschinger said:


>




That is ****ing GORGEOUS omg not a fan of lambo doors but wow


----------



## Boostedallday (Jan 6, 2012)

BZin20AE said:


> Love this! :thumbup:


another one done right man these cars are sooo beautiful


----------



## Boostedallday (Jan 6, 2012)

and to be honest i dont like the new eos that front end bothers me for some reason


----------



## Suspekt (Oct 1, 2006)

aztec said:


>


Nice !


----------



## Ilala819 (Aug 2, 2011)

fatmir305 said:


>


Nice!


----------



## edanchoi (May 4, 2011)

Boostedallday said:


> and to be honest i dont like the new eos that front end bothers me for some reason


Same here
So happy that I got the 2010opel silver after seeing pictures of the new version


----------



## edanchoi (May 4, 2011)

Where can I purchase a badge less chrome upgraded grill in US?
Anyone.......?


----------



## fatmir305 (Jun 19, 2011)

edanchoi said:


> Where can I purchase a badge less chrome upgraded grill in US?
> Anyone.......?


 i got a black badge less from ebay.de


----------



## Hassellin da Hoff (Mar 17, 2009)

Drew Dorbritz' Eos by Jordan Chronister, on Flickr


----------



## OGnh9095 (Apr 30, 2010)

dorbitz wagen is gone but......... 
Dorbitz eos :heart:


----------



## OGnh9095 (Apr 30, 2010)

dorbritz wagen is gone but......... 
Dorbritz eos :heart: :beer:


----------



## fatmir305 (Jun 19, 2011)




----------



## 1VR62NV (Sep 13, 2003)

i really need to get my hands on a 3.2 Eos


----------



## Orzel Bialy (Oct 3, 2011)

The EOS with the Rocco front is simply amazing. I'm in love:heart:


----------



## vwagon_gti (Jan 19, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Local friend's car.
> - Forge DV
> - Forge Spacer
> - Custom Forge TWINtercooler kit
> ...


I saw this at Westgate in Kissimmee a couple days ago... it actually is pretty nice! :thumbup::thumbup: wish the wheels were a tad bigger tho


----------



## boschinger (Oct 15, 2006)




----------



## fatmir305 (Jun 19, 2011)

^^ nice!!!


----------



## boschinger (Oct 15, 2006)




----------



## bluemkv7 (May 16, 2012)

not mine but found this... 



mk3love said:


> A few weeks ago I got the pleasure of shooting Ashley's gorgeous EOS


----------



## bluemkv7 (May 16, 2012)

this one's mine


----------



## boschinger (Oct 15, 2006)

More from Belgium :


----------



## REDGLI2012 (Mar 25, 2012)

boschinger said:


> More from Belgium :


 LOVE THIS EOS! :thumbup::thumbup: :beer:


----------



## boschinger (Oct 15, 2006)




----------



## fatmir305 (Jun 19, 2011)




----------



## jasidener (Jul 17, 2012)

boschinger said:


>


How did you do the crystals? They look awesome... Did you have to do each individually or did you use a sticker of some kind... Please point me in the right direction! :thumbup:


----------



## abeR (Sep 13, 2002)

Those look hand done


----------



## Brazimoto (Jan 21, 2013)

*Best modded EOS in my book!!!*

Killer stance!!!


----------



## boschinger (Oct 15, 2006)

R-Style-Instrument-Cluster for EOS


----------



## ashleyjean426 (Sep 16, 2011)

bluemkv7 said:


> not mine but found this...


hey that's me  :thumbup: :beer:


----------



## bluemkv7 (May 16, 2012)

ashleyjean426 said:


> hey that's me  :thumbup: :beer:


looks great :thumbup::thumbup:
what bag setup are you running? my eos needs moar low!! :laugh:


----------



## ashleyjean426 (Sep 16, 2011)

bluemkv7 said:


> looks great :thumbup::thumbup:
> what bag setup are you running? my eos needs moar low!! :laugh:


Thank you  I have airlift slams


----------



## fatmir305 (Jun 19, 2011)




----------



## boschinger (Oct 15, 2006)

Very nice


----------



## ashleyjean426 (Sep 16, 2011)

fatmir305 said:


>


 gorgeous


----------



## torzech (Nov 28, 2012)

A little headlights mod...



















 


Better photos... soon.


----------



## fatmir305 (Jun 19, 2011)




----------



## boschinger (Oct 15, 2006)

torzech said:


> A little headlights mod...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## tseuG (Mar 11, 2004)

Mine, freshly bagged:


----------



## dubber2591 (Aug 16, 2006)

Can't see the pic. opcorn:


----------



## tseuG (Mar 11, 2004)

dubber2591 said:


> Can't see the pic. opcorn:


 Oh! Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Rafit (Oct 24, 2011)




----------



## giovani13 (Apr 14, 2004)

A few with my new ECS Tuning Alzor 628 wheels. Blacked out the upper and lower chrome grill as well.


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

giovani13 said:


> A few with my new ECS Tuning Alzor 628 wheels. Blacked out the upper and lower chrome grill as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JNoort (Jan 9, 2013)

Here are a few rollers we took yesterday.


----------



## Midwesterner (Sep 9, 2003)

How does one go about doing a colored MFI cluster like above in the USA?


----------



## Murda (Oct 18, 2012)

eos ridders please keep this thread alive :heart: im loving it


----------



## nentbf (Jun 14, 2008)

I'm an MKV driver, and I always pop over to check out this thread. So much win in here. I wish more people were modding their Eos, they certainly take well to being lowered.


----------



## phukenvr6 (Mar 11, 2009)

nentbf said:


> I'm an MKV driver, and I always pop over to check out this thread. So much win in here. I wish more people were modding their Eos, they certainly take well to being lowered.


 :thumbup: I'm the same. And finally convinced my girl to buy one today.  stand by for modding.


----------



## torzech (Nov 28, 2012)

Here's mine.


----------



## bagsonblue (Sep 20, 2012)

dorbritz said:


>




this is the best


----------



## bagsonblue (Sep 20, 2012)

JNoort said:


> Here are a few rollers we took yesterday.




I like this one tho


----------



## cabriomfg (Aug 4, 2011)

dorbritz said:


> filling up by dorbritz, on Flickr



Beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## MissGinelley (Jul 1, 2013)

My 2008 EOS.. still debating on whether to tint the windows or not 


[URL="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9186372134/"]


----------



## JNoort (Jan 9, 2013)

Picked up some alphards. a few cell phone shots and some pics from Eurokracy that i snuck into.


----------



## dubber2591 (Aug 16, 2006)

That looks sick!! ^^^^


----------



## bagsonblue (Sep 20, 2012)

fatmir305 said:


>


The best


----------



## thatofinthedistance (Apr 1, 2009)

those mk6 mirrors balance out the lines on this car. VERY nice touch:thumbup:


----------



## Ladron03 (Aug 16, 2004)

Girlies car on b6 s4 wheels.



and on 19x8.5 bbs rs-gt


----------



## giovani13 (Apr 14, 2004)

TMCCRline said:


> giovani13 said:
> 
> 
> > A few with my new ECS Tuning Alzor 628 wheels. Blacked out the upper and lower chrome grill as well.
> ...


----------



## hannahc (Aug 7, 2013)

MissGinelley said:


> My 2008 EOS.. still debating on whether to tint the windows or not
> 
> 
> [URL="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9186372134/"]


 yes!! tint for sure! It would look great. :laugh:


----------



## hannahc (Aug 7, 2013)

*New wheels!*

Finally got my new wheels on! They are MSW Type 25s.


----------



## torzech (Nov 28, 2012)

What are those? 16"?


----------



## Hassellin da Hoff (Mar 17, 2009)

EOS x IDF by Jordan Chronister, on Flickr


----------



## hannahc (Aug 7, 2013)

torzech said:


> What are those? 16"?


Yeah, 16s


----------



## torzech (Nov 28, 2012)

hannahc said:


> Yeah, 16s


18 or 19" would look great.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

boschinger said:


> R-Style-Instrument-Cluster for EOS


*WANT*


----------



## boschinger (Oct 15, 2006)




----------



## bluemkv7 (May 16, 2012)

My EOS on MRR HR2s


----------



## fatmir305 (Jun 19, 2011)




----------



## fatmir305 (Jun 19, 2011)




----------



## sdavis872 (Aug 20, 2009)

This thread makes me happy.


----------



## boschinger (Oct 15, 2006)

boschinger said:


>


----------



## I haz cheezeburgerz (Aug 8, 2008)

that front end looks amazing


----------



## ch96066 (Feb 22, 2014)

*Inspiring!!!*

Great to be here. What an inspiring thread! I got all kinds of ideas from the passionate work people have done. Both on car mods, but also on better pics.

I have 'touched up' the inside a little, added new source, 3 way front speaker set up + amp + sub and tinted the windows. I plan to do some 'bolder' outside cosmetic mods during 2014. I have started with the rims. Some pics below from the overall work done so far...


Connolly leather based on Individual edition (effectively reversed)



Some carbon accents in and out









Tinted tail lights



Wheels changed from stock 16''s to Borbet LS 16''s and few days ago to Fondmetal 7900 18''s on 235/40/18 P7s.







The wheels change has made me move my thinking from 'clean and class' to 'sporty mean'. This will be translated in



carbon mirror caps
either black badgeless or stock grill (but carbon wrapped or black paint dipped)
front and back spoilers
light lids
gold painted callipers

Have fun modding your ride!!!


----------



## boschinger (Oct 15, 2006)




----------



## tseuG (Mar 11, 2004)

Mine, in the shop:


----------



## boschinger (Oct 15, 2006)

tseuG said:


> Mine, in the shop:


More Pics ?


----------



## tseuG (Mar 11, 2004)

boschinger said:


> More Pics ?


There is a pic pre-shop on the last page, I might have a few more around at the shop...


----------



## tseuG (Mar 11, 2004)

From SoWo, not done with the front end yet:


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

sittin on VMR V710


----------



## I haz cheezeburgerz (Aug 8, 2008)

boschinger said:


>


This is on point. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## eurotekms (Feb 10, 2002)

tseuG said:


> From SoWo, not done with the front end yet:


Very nice. Would love this w/ a mk5 R32 drivetrain.


----------



## tseuG (Mar 11, 2004)

eurotekms said:


> Very nice. Would love this w/ a mk5 R32 drivetrain.


Maybe someday 

One thing at a time...

Edit, here's another pic:


----------



## sdavis872 (Aug 20, 2009)

Saw yours at SoWo, I LOVE the scirocco front end. Where did you source the parts for it?


----------



## tseuG (Mar 11, 2004)

sdavis872 said:


> Saw yours at SoWo, I LOVE the scirocco front end. Where did you source the parts for it?


Thanks!

I have a friend in Japan who works for a company that imports/exports auto parts. Essentially everything was ordered direct from VW of Japan (Except the hood and headlights). I basically ordered the entire front clip, all the way down to the frame rails. The shipping cost almost as much as the parts.  It's a lot of custom fabrication, but I love the way it is turning out. Almost done!


----------



## detsoob (Jun 7, 2013)

*2014 VW EOS 2.0 TSI R-Line*

2014 VW EOS 2.0 TSI R-Line

APR Stage 1
18x8 Golf R Talladega Offset: 44mm Bolt Pattern: 5-112
VW Center Caps
VW OEM 315MHz Tire Pressure Sensor TPMS
Michelin Pilot Sport A/S 235/40ZR18
Road Force Balancing
R-Line Valve Stem Caps 
R-Line Front Grill Emblem 
R-Line Rear emblem 
R-Line License Plate Frame 
VW Euro Auto Head Light Switch 
SmartTop


----------



## ninersEOS (Aug 31, 2012)

boschinger said:


>


Very nice!

What size of wheels? 

Have you installed the suspension? If so, what type?


----------



## oasis (Apr 22, 2003)

Not much of a mod but here's my black Eos with a White Night grille ...










Does that make my Eos a Black Night? :facepalm: I think so. :laugh:


----------



## ch96066 (Feb 22, 2014)

ch96066 said:


> The wheels change has made me move my thinking from 'clean and class' to 'sporty mean'. This will be translated in
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From that to this. Still toying with the idea of a black rear trunk spoiler, but 2 expensive for now.


----------



## MommyQ (Sep 23, 2010)

2010 Lux. Just put on 19" MMR HR2 wheels and 235/35-19 Michelin Pilot Super Sports this past weekend. Other previous mods: lowered 1" in front and 1.5" in back (H&R coil overs), bigger H&R front and rear sway bars, 034 adjustable end links, SmartTOP, rear deck Caracture spoiler, VW OEM optional front chin spoiler & side skirts, and chrome side mirror covers.


----------



## morimori (Jul 19, 2003)

Hassellin da Hoff said:


> EOS x IDF by Jordan Chronister, on Flickr


:thumbup:


----------



## JNoort (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

love the car!


----------



## standeven (Sep 28, 2014)

Mine. Not many mods but just how I like it 

40mm drop all round
19" Omanyt reps
225/35/19


----------



## denkiman-works (Jun 2, 2010)

It was a fun car!:heart:


----------



## Charlie320 (Oct 21, 2013)

@denkiman-works Was? Gorgeous! Love the wheels!!!!!


----------



## denkiman-works (Jun 2, 2010)

@Charlie320 yes,I was switched to jetta3 from EOS.It feels good and runs to open the roof!
19"Wheel:sagitta
http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-EOS--3.2L/Wheels/OEM_Alloys/ES1892169/

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15534893332" title="img_6743 by denkiman works, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3942/15534893332_9a4145d394_b.jpg" width="1024" height="683" alt="img_6743"></a>


----------



## Trakmasta (Feb 16, 2003)

Charlie320 said:


> @denkiman-works Was? Gorgeous! Love the wheels!!!!!


Well look at you getting all involved on the forum. ;-) Post pics of your car!


----------



## Charlie320 (Oct 21, 2013)

Hahaha! HONAYYY! @trakmasta You mean something like this????


----------



## Charlie320 (Oct 21, 2013)




----------



## racerpoet (Apr 20, 2013)

boschinger said:


>


Winner!  This is a hot EOS.


----------



## Charlie320 (Oct 21, 2013)

Yesssssss!!!! Soooooooooooooooo HAWT! Want to touch the hiney!!!!!! :-D


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 8, 2009)

My wifey's EOS. 3.2 with Vogtland coilovers and 19" Avant Garde M590's.


----------



## tseuG (Mar 11, 2004)

Mine, fresh out of the shop.


----------



## Like a boss. (Jul 28, 2011)

Sweet shot of my baby and I from H2oi :wave:


----------



## gusmkv (Nov 11, 2014)

tseuG said:


> Mine, fresh out of the shop.


Wow! Love it :thumbup:


----------



## Charlie320 (Oct 21, 2013)

Scirocco front end????? LOVE!!!! I'd love to hear more about the process!


----------



## Andra VW Eos (Sep 1, 2014)

*VW Eos Andra*


----------



## tseuG (Mar 11, 2004)

Charlie320 said:


> Scirocco front end????? LOVE!!!! I'd love to hear more about the process!


Yes it is.

The process is long and involved, replacing parts all the way down to the frame rails, and all kinds of custom fabrication.

But worth it.


----------



## Åboriginal (Jul 11, 2013)

Here is mine:


----------



## racerpoet (Apr 20, 2013)

tseuG said:


> Mine, fresh out of the shop.


Wow!  Need more pics! How did you get that front end on that thing!?


----------



## tseuG (Mar 11, 2004)




----------



## Crono92 (Feb 21, 2015)

Hey Guys, my Name is Timo and I'm from Germany. I own an 3.2l V6 EOS from 2008 and I'm looking for a completely clean Front Grill/Radiator Grill (Don't know what you are saying for it ). Which means without VW Logo and without holes for the license plate. Can you tell me some sites where I can buy one?  That would be a really big help. Thank you 

Greetings from Germany :wave:


----------



## boschinger (Oct 15, 2006)

From Austria :


----------



## boschinger (Oct 15, 2006)




----------



## boschinger (Oct 15, 2006)




----------



## boschinger (Oct 15, 2006)




----------



## Spunker (Feb 3, 2014)

boschinger said:


>


You sir are insane, that's car is beautiful and makes me want an eos


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## racerpoet (Apr 20, 2013)

Wow, amazing work man!


----------



## G60 dude (Oct 3, 2001)

That looks freakn amazing!!!!!


----------



## Aferrigno13 (Jul 15, 2013)

Thought I'd share while I miss her while she's at vw currently getting a new transmission 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kubis (Apr 14, 2012)

*Stock look + Sportfahrwerke coilover kit + Helios 19"*


----------



## Delarium (Mar 1, 2016)

Nice cars! Here's a few on my EOS, still waiting for spring  Hopefully I'll get to photograph my car again, when wheather is getting better here in Sweden. :laugh:


----------



## Genepowell (Feb 6, 2015)

boschinger said:


>


any more info in the front end swap.


----------



## Genepowell (Feb 6, 2015)

also with the mk1 rear lights to swap to the mk2 is it straight forward as swapping the bumper and lights?


----------



## Tinter (Jul 2, 2009)

*2007 eos*


----------



## Blade3562 (Aug 17, 2012)

Looking through this thread I want to do the facelift front end swap on my '07 VR6. Does anyone know if the headlights are a straight swap? I have the HID projectors, but cannot identify if the connectors are the same. From my understanding the fenders and hood remain the same. I don't feel like rewiring right now though :laugh: If someone has pictures of the connector on the back of the facelift HID housing as well as the harness connector that would be awesome. I'm hoping it's the same harness and pinout.










Here's mine on coils, the front bumper is all messed up, so I'm hoping to replace it here soon!


----------



## KingEos190 (Apr 25, 2021)

My Eos, Looking To Do Some Mods For Improvement. Any Ideas?
P.S. I Only Added Tinted Windows


----------



## davidkeith482 (Apr 25, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sSKERVdubb (Oct 21, 2008)

Just got in nov. work in progress!


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

/\ nice, good luck


----------



## Witcher1979 (May 10, 2021)

My 07 Tfsi. Work in progress.


----------

